# Pixmedic's Photo Contest XVII "The Culled Keeper"



## pixmedic (May 5, 2020)

Its that time again!
Time for the Pixmedic (Ihavenoideahowoftenthisisgoingtohappen) photo contest!






The rules are simple.
I will announce a theme. If you wish to participate in the contest, post ONE picture (taken by you) that you feel best fits the theme. Pictures taken prior to the contest are admissible as long as they were taken by you and have NOT been submitted in another of my contests.
The judging is based _*primarily*_ on theme appropriateness and creativity, _*not *_on the technical aspects or difficulty of the shot.
Only one entry per person is allowed, but you ARE allowed to edit your post and change pictures up until the contest closes. Failure to follow contest rules will lead to disqualification.

to participate in this contest, post ONE photo in this thread that you feel best encompasses your vision of the theme. You can be as literal as you want, or think outside the box with subtlety and innuendo.
The contest will run for approximately one month, and at the end of a very vague and possibly changing time period, the wife and I will decide on a winner. (the bunny might help too if she can stop loafing for more than a few seconds)

This month's theme is...
_*"The Culled Keeper"*_
_*Rules of engagement:*_ the shot that wasn't meant to be but was. The little photo that could (and did!) a candid, practice, misfire, mistake, or otherwise accidental shot you took KNOWING it was not meant to be a keeper. A shot that would normally have been left on the cutting room floor but somehow managed to capture a certain... je ne sais quoi. 

the prize will be the usual (a $50 visa gift card, or $50 by PayPal)

the contest will run until the end of *May.*
the wife and I reserve the right to edit, change, add to, subtract from, or cancel this contest at any time for any dumb old reason.


----------



## pixmedic (May 5, 2020)

Heres Mine.
this was from a family shoot a few years ago. at the time this was taken we were actually done with the portrait session and the client was asking about the softboxes I had set up and how it changed the lighting effects. I took a few shots with different lighting setups to show him how moving the lights around (or only using one) changed the end result. He was just standing there drinking a coke while i snapped a few shots. I had planned on deleting them when I got home to edit the actual portrait shots, but I really took a liking to this one so I kept it. it made it to my flickr page, but not in the finished set of photos for the client. 




DSCF5228 by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady (May 5, 2020)

I was trying to get the squirrel to drop his tail to complete the photo.. but it was always hidden.. so next best thing was a close crop and it worked ..


----------



## tirediron (May 5, 2020)

Taken at the formal dinner of a major Wounded Warriors Canada event several years ago.  I had a 'portrait booth' set up and was doing portraits of the participants in their 'Sunday-go-ta'-meetin'' clothes.  Ron's wife wanted a picture of them, but Ron wanted to finish his cheesecake first.... the image was meant to be a joke, and I didn't have any intention of even processing it, but after looking at it, for some reason, I really liked it, and so did Ron.





Having his cake and eating it too!


----------



## Tropicalmemories (May 5, 2020)

I was trying to get a shot of a totally empty road to illustrate the impact of COVID for the Sign-o-the-times contest, when a 911 nipped into the photo just as I hit the release.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 6, 2020)

The plan was to capture the fisherman loading the bait on the hook. I was just starting to frame as he started to stand up with the bait. The bird startled me into pressing the shutter. I was shooting film and was certain I burned a frame. I was looking at the horizon line just as the bird stole his bait.


----------



## pixmedic (May 7, 2020)

bump


----------



## pixmedic (May 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## limr (May 10, 2020)

My favorite mistake, made after accidentally opening the back of the K1000 while the film was still loaded. The mistake came out so much more interesting to me than the straight shots would have. Can't explain why I like it, but I do.




Day 26 - Diner by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic (May 13, 2020)

bumpity


----------



## SquarePeg (May 13, 2020)

Taken without looking through the viewfinder or at the lcd from inside a moving tour bus.  Saw a flash of white, aimed the camera in that general direction and hit the shutter.  I had been trying to take photos out that same window a few minutes before, but had given up due to the motion of the bus.


----------



## johngpt (May 13, 2020)

triple x

This was one of my experimental shots trying to set up for the WhatEver shot (shown below). My Av settings chose a 30 second exposure. I hadn't been paying attention. So, we see me with my back to camera with the flash exposure. Then I turned around, flicked the bathroom light on again and stood for a moment. Then noticed that the shutter was still open, knelt by the camera and finally figured out I'd better power it off!

Why was I doing this?
A couple Flickr friends had posted silly shots of themselves, back to the bathroom mirror, so I thought I'd try something too.
I wanted to use the off camera flash, have my back to the camera, and catch the clock above the door.



whatever!

The whatever! title comes from the clock. The flash is on the other side of me. The camera can be barely seen here aiming at the mirror on the shower stall door.
.


----------



## otherprof (May 14, 2020)

(iPhone accident)


----------



## johngpt (May 14, 2020)

So cool!


----------



## CherylL (May 15, 2020)




----------



## pixmedic (May 17, 2020)

Sunday Funday


----------



## pixmedic (May 20, 2020)

bump


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 22, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 23, 2020)

bump


----------



## zulu42 (May 23, 2020)




----------



## smithdan (May 23, 2020)

Details are a bit foggy on this one from almost six years back.  Remember putting the camera on the sidewalk for some low angle shots and must have deleted the few I took except this one.  Took the artistic liberty to crop out the foreground sidewalk, darkened things a bit but left everything else as the Canon A590 saw it, purple streetlights, blue water tower and all.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 24, 2020)

smithdan said:


> Details are a bit foggy on this one from almost six years back.  Remember putting the camera on the sidewalk for some low angle shots and must have deleted the few I took except this one.  Took the artistic liberty to crop out the foreground sidewalk, darkened things a bit but left everything else as the Canon A590 saw it, purple streetlights, blue water tower and all.
> 
> View attachment 192014


wow thats alot of stars in one photo..


----------



## smithdan (May 24, 2020)

View attachment 192014[/QUOTE]
wow thats alot of stars in one photo..[/QUOTE]

Think this was a bit much for the Canon to handle.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 24, 2020)

smithdan said:


> View attachment 192014


wow thats alot of stars in one photo..[/QUOTE]

Think this was a bit much for the Canon to handle.[/QUOTE]
I think it handled it just fine..


----------



## Photo Lady (May 25, 2020)

i am adding this one.. it is a mistake that turned out funny... just wanted to show it..lol


----------



## pixmedic (May 28, 2020)

bump


----------



## pixmedic (May 30, 2020)

Times almost up

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 4, 2020)

and that's a wrap folks...
the winner is.....


@jcdeboever with his wacky bird outtake!



 

Congrats @jcdeboever


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 4, 2020)

pixmedic said:


> and that's a wrap folks...
> the winner is.....
> 
> 
> ...


congrats/ Great photo


----------



## smithdan (Jun 4, 2020)

Congrats jc,  perfect photograph!


----------



## limr (Jun 4, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks y'all.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 4, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Thanks y'all.


PM me how you would like the prize sent

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 4, 2020)

pixmedic said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks y'all.
> ...


Thanks bud, you are so generous!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 4, 2020)

Well done JC!


----------



## JoeW (Jun 7, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 23, 2020)

Congrats to JC. Very sorry I forgot this one.


----------

